

Understanding Database Isolation levels in JDBC and Play - jaimefjorge
http://blog.codacy.com/understanding-isolation-levels/

======
Edmond
How often do you find the need to mess with the transaction isolation level in
an actual application beyond the default set by DBMS? What are the type of use
cases that prompts this?

I have been holding off on making the transaction isolation option available
for our middle-ware because I figured it is probably rarely used in everyday
web apps.

~~~
jaimefjorge
Great question.

So the issue that triggered this was a bug caused by an unrepeatable read. We
changed the global level and it solved the problem. However, to stop this from
affecting performance too much we targeted this isolation change to only the
transaction in question.

We've also rarely touched it; it was the first time we actually messed with
isolation. For the 1-5% of times, we figured it would be useful to know.

~~~
Edmond
Thanks, that was my suspicion. But you've now given me reason to expose it as
an option for our next release :)

